# my link



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

thanks for looking in!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

it didnt work.now do you post a link in your profile?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2002)

Hi Denny,On your "post a reply screen", over on the left you'll see [UBB Code is enabled]. If you click on that it will give you the codes for use in UBB. Here's what is says about hyperlinking to a website:URL Hyperlinking If UBBCode™ is enabled in a forum, you no longer need to use the %5burl="http://www.yourURL.com"%5dhttp://www.yourURL.com" target="_blank"> code to create a hyperlink. Simply type the complete URL in either of the following manners and the hyperlink will be created automatically: Automatic hyperlinking (no UBBCode required). Simply type the URL, as in [URL=http://www.yourURL.com][url="http://www.yourURL.com"]http://www.yourURL.com or www.yourURL.com Use the infopop.com</A>%20%20<A%20HREF="http://www.infopop.com"%20TARGET=_blank>%5burl="http://www.infopop.com"%5dhttp://www.infopop.com" target="_blank"> code, in either of the following manner:[URL=http://www.infopop.com]infopop.com http://www.infopop.com For automatic hyperlinking, notice that you can either use the complete http:// address or shorten it to the www domain. If the site does not begin with "www", you must use the complete "http://" address. Also, you may use https and ftp URL prefixes in auto-link mode (when UBBCode™ is ON). When using the URL UBBCode, the UBBCode™ automatically generates a hyperlink to the URL that is encased. It will also ensure that the link is opened in a new window when the user clicks on it. Note that the "http://" part of the URL is completely optional. Also note that you should NOT use quotation marks inside the URL tag. =========Oh, I just noticed down where the Instant Graemlins are located there are Instant UBB Codes. Hmmm...I just realized, you are asking about how to set this up in your profile signature. Not sure about that. Here's how to do it just in the body of the message. When UBB Code is enabled, you just type the URL (like below) and it will automatically become a hyperlink. http://www.voy.com/54388/://http://www.yourURL.com or ....voy.com/54388/</a></A> Go check the "UBB Code is enabled" and maybe you can figure out how to do this in your profile.Hope this helps.calida


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2002)

Denny,Trying again!







Up at the top of the page you'll see:my profile|register|search|faq|forum homeClick on "faq" (frequently asked questions). There's lots of info there. Down about halfway, click on "can I add a standard signature" (or something like that. It looks like HTML does not work in the sig file. In which case you would have to type the UBB code on each side of the the hyperlink.If that's not the answer, maybe someone else can help.Cheers,calida


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Denny,Let me know when you've got it straightened out---I want to see your site.Karen


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

lets see.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Nice site Denny







A lot of the names are unfamiliar to me - I guess because I'm in the UK. I always seem to have trouble with Begonias - mould!I 'copied' & 'pasted' the URL from your signature.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

thanks susan,it does`nt see much traffic.i havnt even been there much myself lately,too much stuff going on.i think im getting ready to post some display ideas,we`ll see.i dont do well with begonias either.are you overwatering.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I don't think I'm overwatering Denny. But then I don't think I know how much water a Begonia likes.







I'll monitor the watering in the future. My house is very damp and I was concerned that the mould was from the atmosphere (oh yuck!) but then I suppose all my plants would have mould? I do much better with growing herbs. They seem very resiliant.


----------

